# where to find pet pitbulls



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

who can i get pet pitbulls from? friends want to know


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

what do you mean? purchase or rescue? papered or no?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

u can always go to the shelters. plenty of pittie babies there, and if u just want one as a pet, they ahve evaluted their tempermant and waht not so they can help u chose one u like....

plus! the are already spayed and nuetered! big plus!


----------



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

papered! would be nice dont want from shelter i want to know exactly where the dog comes from and where he has been perfer puppy. willing to take adult whos owner has had since pup


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah just search petfinder for pitbulls.....thousands need good homes.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Jcarigga39 said:


> papered! would be nice dont want from shelter i want to know exactly where the dog comes from and where he has been perfer puppy. willing to take adult whos owner has had since pup


o...k.... so why would u call it a "pet pitbull"

i mean, u could go to local shows, and meet people ther and they can direct u to the right breeder.... do u plan to do anything with ur dogs?


----------



## Jcarigga39 (Apr 26, 2009)

not many show here in Nj although one is coming up about two hours away. Will excerise the dog everyday have him join us for family functions and outings. its just that the dogs i like all come from game blood lines.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Jcarigga39 said:


> not many show here in Nj although one is coming up about two hours away. Will excerise the dog everyday have him join us for family functions and outings. its just that the dogs i like all come from game blood lines.


nothing wrong with liking game bred dogs. just got to understand its ALOT of work. the way i look at it, if ur serious about wanting a gamebred pitbull i would make that drive to that show.

u gotta put in work to find a good dog. but like i said, there are plenty in the shlters.... have u ever owned a pitbull before?

edit: pitcrew is right, its okay to have a gambred dog as a pet.. but yeah, they are usualy hot....


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes you sure can. I have and know ppl who have registered gamebred APBTs and are SUPER GOOD PETS. I have 8 myself. Never meets a stranger, never HA in the slightest but very DA. Then you have the not so gamebred lines as well that are very good pets. Get an ADBA Pit Bull Gazette and start looking. Be sure you/they are up to the task of this breed first tho!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Jcarigga39 said:


> who can i get pet pitbulls from? friends want to know


If you just want a dog as a pet, that you just take for walks, you could get pretty much any dog to do that, and you wont have to worry about a lot of things pit bulls are associated with.

You should tell us why exactly you are looking for a pit bull and some characteristics you are looking for, and someone might point you in the right direction.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You do know they have puppies in the shelters too. If you are just looking for a pet why do you need papers?


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can google breeders.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

hoobly.com is a classified website that has animals. i always see pitbull breeders advertising there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would rescue if your just looking for a pet .. There are so many pit bull rescue groups looking to place pups/full grown pitties in loving homes it's unreal. It's hard enough just to find a good home for one of these guys if you have the room and just want a pet companion I would def go for a rescue ... Good Luck to you


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

all pitbulls are pets just different degrees of responsibility for owners


----------

